# Furious with Marriott



## rsackett (Mar 27, 2021)

I just need to vent. 

I bought an inexpensive Getaway week from Interval for Marriott's Cypress Harbour Villas in Orlando in February.  I entered my reservation on Marriott.com and it showed up fine.   Due to airline prices We are going down a day early, so I needed a one night reservation.  I had made one at a Residence Inn in February.  

Today looking on Marriott today I found a one night stay was available at Cypress Harbour for the night I needed using points and I had a one night certificate that was expiring August first.  So I canceled the reservation I had at the RI and confirmed the one night using my 35,000 point certificate.  I figured all was good, boy was I wrong!!

Somehow Marriott assigned the confirmation number from my 7 night Getaway to the one night stay and canceled the 7 night stay I bought From Interval!  I am Lifetime Titanium and called the Titanium line immediately.  At first they said I had modified the 7 night stay, I explained what I had done and that I did not cancel or modify anything.  Their answer was "I don't know what happened, and I can't do anything to fix it.  You need to call Interval and see if they can give you your week back."!!!!

I called Interval and they insisted I still have my reservation at Cypress Harbour.  I asked them to send the confirmation to Marriott again.  Interval said they were sending it now but it will take 24 hours for Marriott to post it.

My concern is that my one night stay at Cypress Harbour is under the EXACT same reservation number that Interval has for the 7 night stay.

Is there anything else I should do?  Should I cancel the one night reservation at Cypress Harbour so that reservation number is not being used?  I do not understand how this happened.

Ray


----------



## jme (Mar 27, 2021)

Out of curiosity, check to see what the resort itself has on record as to your upcoming stay.
Then regardless,
I would continue to pursue having Marriott officially fix from their end what you did properly on your end.
I see no reason why you should suffer ANY consequences as a result of their error. 
Continue to escalate to higher levels....ie, supervisor and above.
If you get no speedy or satisfactory resolution, contact the office of Steve Weisz (CEO of MVC),
the email is steve.weisz@vacationclub.com and someone should be able to help.
best of luck, stick to your guns.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Mar 27, 2021)

I would say that Marriott combined the one night with your stay to keep you in the same room.  You have the confirmation from II, so no worries.  

We had friends who booked an award stay after their stay at Grand Vista to have the one extra day.  They arrived the night before their stay was to start, around midnight after staying at the parks very late, and they were locked out of their room because the timeshare stay ended.  They have five kids.  

They didn't go down to get new keys earlier that day.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2021)

If II resent the reservation, I would wait it out a day or two and see if that fixes anything. It may mess up the 1 night reservation though and you may be out 35,000 Bonvoy points with no night to show for it. I still say, wait it out a few days and see if things fix themselves.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would say that Marriott combined the one night with your stay to keep you in the same room.  You have the confirmation from II, so no worries.
> 
> We had friends who booked an award stay after their stay at Grand Vista to have the one extra day.  They arrived the night before their stay was to start, around midnight after staying at the parks very late, and they were locked out of their room because the timeshare stay ended.  They have five kids.
> 
> They didn't go down to get new keys earlier that day.


But this all seems to have happened today. I don't see where they would have combined them into one reservation right after making the reservation. The resort is who would usually do this and likely not until just a few weeks before checkin.


----------



## MabelP (Mar 27, 2021)

I did not realize that Marriott can cancel a stay booked on Interval. That is very surprising to me. Is it still showing in your history in Interval?


----------



## TheTimeTraveler (Mar 27, 2021)

MabelP said:


> I did not realize that Marriott can cancel a stay booked on Interval. That is very surprising to me. Is it still showing in your history in Interval?




Keep in mind that Marriott owns Interval International......



.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2021)

TheTimeTraveler said:


> Keep in mind that Marriott owns Interval International......
> 
> 
> 
> .


They don't. The issue here is that Marriott International's (the hotel company) reservation system seems to have glitched causing the issue. Marriott International (hotel company) does not own Marriott Vacations Worldwide. It is Marriott Vacations Worldwide who owns Interval International.


----------



## rsackett (Mar 27, 2021)

MabelP said:


> I did not realize that Marriott can cancel a stay booked on Interval. That is very surprising to me. Is it still showing in your history in Interval?



It is still showing up on Interval.  Interval says I'm good to go.  I will be much happier when Marriott agrees that I will have a room when my family shows up!

Ray


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2021)

MabelP said:


> I did not realize that Marriott can cancel a stay booked on Interval. That is very surprising to me. Is it still showing in your history in Interval?


They can't. You technically should not be able to modify or cancel an II booking or even a MVCI stay on Marriott.com (some exceptions exist for adding Bonvoy number or additional guest names). It seems that the Marriott.com reservation system seems to have glitched and caused this issue.


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2021)

rsackett said:


> It is still showing up on Interval.  Interval says I'm good to go.  I will be much happier when Marriott agrees that I will have a room when my family shows up!
> 
> Ray


When you manually lookup the reservation using the confirmation number on the II certificate, does it come up as a 1 night stay? Perhaps even try when not logged into Marriott.com.


----------



## bogey21 (Mar 27, 2021)

Why not call the Resort and Hotel directly and see what each have in their record.  It seems that way you will know what you are dealing with...

George


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> Why not call the Resort and Hotel directly and see what each have in their record.  It seems that way you will know what you are dealing with...
> 
> George


Chances are, the resort won't have a record of it yet. At the resort level, at least for Marriott, they don't get reservation details until about a month before checkin. Marriott.com is the reservation system of record, which I beleive is still their legacy MARSHA system.


----------



## rsackett (Mar 27, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> When you manually lookup the reservation using the confirmation number on the II certificate, does it come up as a 1 night stay? Perhaps even try when not logged into Marriott.com.



I looked it up in a different browser that I am not logged onto.  I got the " Reservation not found.  We cannot locate your reservation. If you believe you entered the correct information, please call the Reservation Center in your area."

Ray


----------



## dioxide45 (Mar 27, 2021)

rsackett said:


> I looked it up in a different browser that I am not logged onto.  I got the " Reservation not found.  We cannot locate your reservation. If you believe you entered the correct information, please call the Reservation Center in your area."
> 
> Ray


I would wait a few days for some overnight processing to happen and also for II to resend the reservation details to Marriott. I suspect it will fix itself. If it doesn't I think you may need to escalate it with Marriott and perhaps even get Marriott Owner Services involved.


----------



## JanT (Mar 27, 2021)

I’m viewing this on my phone so can’t type out a long thought here but call the resort DIRECTLY and ask what they’re showing - both reservations or just one or the other.

I had an issue with one of my consecutive Hawaii weeks last year that I booked using ACs.  It showed in my Marriott account and then poof!  Gone.  I went down to the front desk because we were there and asked them what had happened to my reservation.  They looked it up and it was there - under a different reservation number.  She said she didn’t know why but sometimes the reservation number gets changed.  But the week was there.

So call the resort directly and ask them to tell you what they have for reservations for you.  Get the confirmation number from both.

Seriously, I’m sure you’re fine - both reservations will most assuredly be there.  There was simply an error in the system that caused them to get confused.  But call the resort and I’m sure you’ll feel a lot better.


----------



## nanceetom (Mar 28, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I would say that Marriott combined the one night with your stay to keep you in the same room.  You have the confirmation from II, so no worries.
> 
> We had friends who booked an award stay after their stay at Grand Vista to have the one extra day.  They arrived the night before their stay was to start, around midnight after staying at the parks very late, and they were locked out of their room because the timeshare stay ended.  They have five kids.
> 
> They didn't go down to get new keys earlier that day.


In January, we had 2 II getaways at a Marriott Vacation Club in Hilton Head, with 2 days in between.  We paid for those 2 nights.  They put all 16 days on one reservation number.  No problems, but it did make sure we were in the same room the entire time.


----------



## rsackett (Mar 29, 2021)

Called Cypress Harbour this morning.  They still have no record of the reservation.  I forwarded the confirmation I got from Interval I received in February.  I was told they would contact Interval and get me the correct confirmation number.  Keeping my fingers crossed.

Ray


----------



## CPNY (Mar 29, 2021)

rsackett said:


> Called Cypress Harbour this morning.  They still have no record of the reservation.  I forwarded the confirmation I got from Interval I received in February.  I was told they would contact Interval and get me the correct confirmation number.  Keeping my fingers crossed.
> 
> Ray


I’ve had II reservations sometimes show up in my bonvoy app, then disappear. The reservation with II was still confirmed and available when I checked in. I have called the resort a few weeks before just to confirm the reservation an add my bonvoy number to the reservation. 

Just because Marriott hotels cannot locate an II reservation, doesn’t mean the reservation is gone or cancelled.

Make sure you booked the same room type in order to be in the same room.


----------



## NiteMaire (Mar 29, 2021)

JanT said:


> They looked it up and it was there - under a different reservation number. She said she didn’t know why but sometimes the reservation number gets changed. But the week was there.


Same thing happened to me.
@rsackett I realize you're not comfortable with the situation, but I'd be surprised if your reservation (excluding the number) was cancelled/changed.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 29, 2021)

Marriott's system often combine's consecutive stays. For "our convenience". However, it usually messes up posting of nights and points as all benefits are ties to the "first" reservation and thus elite nights missing from the second portion.


----------



## jmhpsu93 (Mar 29, 2021)

nanceetom said:


> In January, we had 2 II getaways at a Marriott Vacation Club in Hilton Head, with 2 days in between.  We paid for those 2 nights.  They put all 16 days on one reservation number.  No problems, but it did make sure we were in the same room the entire time.


The pre-arrival specialist at Grande Vista connected three II weeks and a paid night into one reservation on the Marriott system, and it showed up as a 22-day resevation.  For our next stay at Surf Watch the following week, it never showed up but we were still able to check in just fine.


----------



## rsackett (Mar 31, 2021)

As of this morning it has all been resolved!  A reservations specialist at Cypress Harbour has gotten in touch with Interval and resolved the issue.  I now have one reservation for 8 nights total!

Now I can relax.

Ray


----------



## normab (Apr 1, 2021)

We had the same thing twice.  The first time it was two Marriott reservations, one  was DC points and the other was from Marriott.com.  This was easy to see in my account that they combined the two.  The second time was like yours, an Interval week plus a Marriott.com day, and happened last year, and it freaked us out for a day until we figured it out.  Same thing, telling us to call Interval who says everything’s fine.

Wouldn’t it be nice if the resort combining your reservation would just send you a courtesy email? And if the reps could figure it out themselves?


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 1, 2021)

rsackett said:


> As of this morning it has all been resolved!  A reservations specialist at Cypress Harbour has gotten in touch with Interval and resolved the issue.  I now have one reservation for 8 nights total!



So are you still furious with Marriott...

George


----------



## rsackett (Apr 3, 2021)

bogey21 said:


> So are you still furious with Marriott...
> 
> George



Furious, no.  Disappointed yes.  I do not understand how Marriott's system can make a reservation that is confirmed in my account disappear when I make a new reservation on-line, and then have no record of the first one even existing.  Their automated system needs help.  On top of that have the Titanium line say "there is nothing I can do" is unacceptable.  They could have done exactly what the reservation specialist at Cypress Harbour did, or at the very least started the process for me with some type of trackable complaint.

Ray


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 3, 2021)

Sadly, not too surprising when it comes to Marriott "IT" department.


----------



## dioxide45 (Apr 3, 2021)

Consider that Marriott's back end reservation system is from the 1970s. When they bought Starwood, they had the chance to switch over to a newer and more modern system but decided to stick with their own legacy reservation system instead.


----------



## Steve Fatula (Apr 3, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Consider that Marriott's back end reservation system is from the 1970s. When they bought Starwood, they had the chance to switch over to a newer and more modern system but decided to stick with their own legacy reservation system instead.



Being a retired IT guy, so typical. I am sure they didn't want all that extra work to learn. So instead, they get an ever increasing number of problems to deal with esp. as the brand grows and things change, lol.


----------



## Big Matt (Apr 3, 2021)

I was in charge of building a reservation system for a client.  They are NOT complex.  It is basically a calendar that connects to rooms that connects to prices.  Then it connects to people who want to reserve the room(s) and you assign a reservation number.  Things like codes just change the price.  I will say that the reservation number is something that cannot or should not be changed in the system.  When a reservation is cancelled, the system won't automatically create another one with the old number.  That's the point of them being a unique number.  Anyway.....


----------



## A2Holly (May 1, 2021)

rsackett said:


> I just need to vent.
> 
> I bought an inexpensive Getaway week from Interval for Marriott's Cypress Harbour Villas in Orlando in February.  I entered my reservation on Marriott.com and it showed up fine.   Due to airline prices We are going down a day early, so I needed a one night reservation.  I had made one at a Residence Inn in February.
> 
> ...


We booked several weeks at Cypress Harbor: some through interval, some with points and some as an encore. The resort combined all of our weeks into one reservation with one reservation number so we did not have to move. Call the resort. This may be what happened.


----------



## vacationlover2 (May 2, 2021)

Marriott customer service is non-existent anymore.


----------



## wrk2travelalot (Jul 24, 2021)

rsackett said:


> I just need to vent.
> 
> I bought an inexpensive Getaway week from Interval for Marriott's Cypress Harbour Villas in Orlando in February.  I entered my reservation on Marriott.com and it showed up fine.   Due to airline prices We are going down a day early, so I needed a one night reservation.  I had made one at a Residence Inn in February.
> 
> ...


We have had the same thing happen..so now I try to book one room using my first name and middle name..and the 7 days under my last name.  That way both the computer and humans get it right.  I have all three names on my pp


----------



## OutAndAbout (Jul 25, 2021)

A2Holly said:


> We booked several weeks at Cypress Harbor: some through interval, some with points and some as an encore. The resort combined all of our weeks into one reservation with one reservation number so we did not have to move. Call the resort. This may be what happened.


I don't understand why they combine reservations *before* checkin. We've had issues with this if we want to change the paid portion and can't do it online and have to call because they are now combined.

We all know forcing a call is a big waste of everyone's time.


----------



## Dean (Jul 25, 2021)

OutAndAbout said:


> I don't understand why they combine reservations *before* checkin. We've had issues with this if we want to change the paid portion and can't do it online and have to call because they are now combined.
> 
> We all know forcing a call is a big waste of everyone's time.


I assume they're doing so in preparation for room assignments.  They'll also often combine 2 one week stays into one two week stays and similar where applicable.


----------



## Big Matt (Jul 25, 2021)

It also helps them understand when the rooms turn for cleaning crews, etc.


----------



## rthib (Jul 25, 2021)




----------

